# Repotting time for unflowered Phrags?



## abax (Jul 30, 2016)

I have a few Phrags. that are rather large, but haven't
flowered. I think they need repotting, but am not sure
what season or conditions are the most advantageous 
for repotting. Advice please? Oh, almost all of them have
new growth in various stages of development.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 30, 2016)

I repot when ever I want to. I don't think the plants care.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 30, 2016)

gonewild said:


> I repot when ever I want to. I don't think the plants care.


I agree with Lance, especially if they are all in various stages of new growth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2016)

That's my experience also. Basically, anytime they need it and I have time to do it.


----------



## abax (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh good. Thank you all.


----------



## John M (Jul 31, 2016)

I agree with the others.


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 31, 2016)

I would agree that it doesn't matter. From my still limited personal experience, Phrags don't really care when you repot them. They just love getting repotted. Root growth explodes on my Phrags after I repot them.


----------

